# Dollar tree



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dollar Tree just put their haunt stuff out today.

I noticed skele garland, small skeles, tabletop gargoyles, foam tombstones, blucky heads, and misc packages of blucky bones and blucky hands.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dollar Tree only sells their items for $1


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think he was joking, Sickie..LOL!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Time to start making the rounds


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't know if he was or wasn't doc, considering the "Dollar Store" here sells items for $5, $10, $25+ here, too.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> how much?


hehe


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL DAVE!! Cool, ill have to make a trip over.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn!! I only have 99 cents!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone have pics?

The man's parents are coming up at the end of August, so I'm going to get them to grab me some stuff from Dollar Tree, and would LOVE pics to show them what I want.

Pleeeeeease? With a cherry on top?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's a few of the things Aelwyn.............


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I know what I'm doing tomorrow LOL


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Sickie,
Back in the day (high school), I got kicked out of the 99 cent store. It only took ten minutes of grabbing items off the shelf and asking the clerk how much. Damn Kids!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet! That skeleton is awesome. I have a dollar tree right by my house, I need to get up there.
Hey, what is up with those "dollar stores" that sell stuff for over a dollar?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Vlad, you rock! 

Are the skull garlands 60" as well?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Im gonna have to check that out tomorrow. I want to get the blucky heads and try corpsing them. Something cheap to practice on and who knows they might just turn out decent.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Yay! More crap to buy that I don't have room for in my house. Oh, but wait, that never stopped me before.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aaaargh! I bought two of those skull garlands from Mr Bill at IS for 5 bucks apiece! *sigh* oh well... may as well get a few more... time to make a mini-skull fountain...

And that little skelly is great. I should have some.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Aelwyn you just need to make a short day trip down to Buffalo and hit all the fun places .. Dollar Tree , micheals ( since the stuff is like 50% of the cost of Canadas Micheals) , Ac Moore , party city.. Its only an hour drive.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Went to my Dollar Tree today - NO Halloween stuff yet - Ugh!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> Went to my Dollar Tree today - NO Halloween stuff yet - Ugh!!


X2....I was so hoping to pickup some stuff to finish off a couple projects that are in the way just waiting for me to finish.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> Aelwyn you just need to make a short day trip down to Buffalo and hit all the fun places .. Dollar Tree , micheals ( since the stuff is like 50% of the cost of Canadas Micheals) , Ac Moore , party city.. Its only an hour drive.


If I had a car....LOL.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got back from the Dollar Tree...Here's the gargoyles I got (had to have one of each, of course). They didn't have the skull garland at the one I went to yet though. Maybe next time - or a different store will have them.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

The gargoyles are pretty sweet. Did they have the plastic skeletons?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The Dollar Tree....makes you go broke one dollar at a time.

I like that small skelleton and the garland. Don't know what to do with the garland but for a buck I can think of something.

Maybe we should have a thread for Dollar Tree prop projects.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

They did have the plastic skelly's - got a couple of those, a couple of the skeleton garlands, some skulls, and assorted bones. Picked up some spanish moss while I was there, and pool noodles.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, I want to pick up a few of the skeletons, and a thread for dollar tree props would be awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I picked up one of the 16" skellies and a skelly garland... just to see what I might do with them. Ya know, I was really amazed at how detailed those little bitty garland skellies are. I mean, they're almost like micro-Buckies.

So... trying to figure out what to do. Maybe get some cheesecloth and black fabric for an army of little bitty Grim Reapers?  Hey for a buck a pop, go to town lol


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

didnt someone mention doing a "daycare" theme?? 
I wish I could remember who..that size may be perfect for it!!
i am heading to my local dollar tree ASAP...I have my fingers crossed I can find some goodies!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Rev ..are those garland ones like the ones I used for the baby demons?
Ill have to go check my store out here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Lilly, the garland skellies are just like the ones you use for making the baby demons.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Just went and picked up 5 blucky heads. A couple skeletons, I think I might have them climbing on my tombstones. The skeleton garland and skull garland. I might go back and get a couple of the small tombstones not real sure about those.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

It was daddys little corpse who mentioned the nursery/daycare theme. Its in haunts and displays. Blackthorn manor theme.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I just called my local dollar tree and they have some halloween goodies out!!!!
I think the lady who answered the phone thought i was a crazy women!!
Im dragging both my boys with me...that way I'll have 3 carts to load...LMAO


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought some of the small skellies and skelly garland. I have no clue what I am going to do with them. LOL!

I was thinking of hanging them from the ceiling of the garage but I kind of like the idea of having them in the graveyard posed different ways like little graemlins....tilting a tombstone, pulling on a larger skelly...has possibilities for a funny twist on the typical graveyard.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

They appear to be the same, Lilly... I think you said yours were 8 to a strand; these are 4 to a strand. But they're a buck a strand, so that's less than half what the OT ones went for. They're stiff, not jointed; I guess I'm going to have to break them at the joints and reglue them to get them into poses. Still haven't figured out what I'm going to do with them lol I just bought them cuz I wanted to get a good look at them. I'm impressed; they're a lot more detailed than the 16" guy.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Im heading there tomarrow!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

:Just got back from dollar tree. I picked up two gargoyls(man there heavy, I thought they would be real light). They just had them, a few small gargoyles, and some tombstones. And a ton of friggin' scarecrows! Hope they put out more soon!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

????????????? how big are they--
the skull garland is what i used for my fence for finals


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres a pic
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
They are about 5 and 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We hit Dollar Tree today, here's our loot...










We bought six of those little yellow balls. They'll be heads for our ring-around-the-rosie ghosts.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

What's the baby doll for?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The baby doll is a tidbit that our mother demon will be feeding to our baby demon. I liked the doll because it was so light weight.

You can see the mother demon's wing tips sticking up from behind the tombstones on the table


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice haul, Cassie! The girls and I might have to make a cross border trip after all.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well of course that's what the baby doll is for - that's what I would use it for if I had a set of mother and baby demons - maybe next year.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the pics


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Just returned from lunch with a co-worker. Had a few extra minutes so at my request, we hit the $ store. It was so sad that I didn't have enough time to really look (and buy) cause she isn't into Halloween and we had to get back to work. Will have to go out town tomorrow.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Lowdwnrob - which one did you go to?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love you guys! if not for you guys I wouldn't have checked for Halloween things for atleast another month, got some of the little skeletons and the garland and the small skele heads. and the cute little hands haha I had to be reminded by my children that we were out shopping for them NOT for Halloween haha So we left the Dollar tree and went back to school shopping darn it!
Thanks forthe heads up ;O)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

AZ, you should have told them you are shopping for Halloween school.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Lowdwnrob - which one did you go to?


The one in New Albany Plaza. Its on State St across from Target. They did not have the moss when I was there. I might have to check again tomorrow afternoon. I live right down the road from there. Is there anything you need me to check on?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll probably check it out this weekend. Tuesday Morning has Halloween stuff out now also. Got a couple sets of skeleton hands there last weekend. They were $3 or $4 for a set.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OK I went and checked our Dollar Tree ..the have one display of items..
plastic skull heads
plastic bones
garland skelly (which is good deal 4 skellys on a string for a buck , oriental is 8 on string for 4.97 last time I bought them)
small heavy gargoyles for table tops
tiny tombstones for tabletops
some clear or red clear plastic glasses with hands on them and some had skulls at base
skelly hands -small
some ceramic skull heads
some med size tombstones (bought those last yr) 

so I had to buy all the skull heads and a couple garlands
btw ..some lady saw all the skull heads in my basket and looked at me all confused ..LOL
I just smiled.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

and Lilly - you know that same lady, come October 30th, is going to be wishin she had beat you to them. Glad I finally got my goodies early.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

*dollar skulls*

I made my skull sconces and skull chandoliere from dollar store skulls. I just dabbed them with dark walnut stain. the sconces were made with yardsale find candle holders total cost 3 dollars, and the chandoliere was a "curbies" find and dollar store skulls done up the same way. the fountian is $ skull too.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like my tree is gettin more stuff in next week.......SWEET!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

UB: Those are freakin' AWESOME!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

*dollar skulls*

here is the fountian I spoke of and some hands that I bought for a buck a pair whoo-hoo!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

ubzest said:


> here is the fountian I spoke of and some hands that I bought for a buck a pair whoo-hoo!


More incredible awesomeness! 

My roommate bought me my first plastic skull from Dollarama yesterday. I plan to corpse them, then put them on "pikes" (dowels), and put moss on the dowels to give a bit more creep factor. Should cost about $2 for each skull pike.

I love dollar stores!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ubzest, love the fountain and sconces. Might have to try making the sconces sometime. I was just at the dollar store today and found the monster gloves as well. Can't believe they were only $1 and I can never leave that store without buying more skull heads!!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, ya really! I got 5 pairs. they will do nicely for actors and dummies.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*On My Way!*

I just joined this forum and very glad I did. I am just now heading out to make some runs...Adding the Dollar stores to the list...Thanks


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

My dollar tree NEVER has Halloween stuff, they just go right to Christmas. ARGH!!! *jealous* I need me some blucky heads and bones this year too.

*pout*


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ubzest said:


> I made my skull sconces and skull chandoliere from dollar store skulls. I just dabbed them with dark walnut stain. the sconces were made with yardsale find candle holders total cost 3 dollars, and the chandoliere was a "curbies" find and dollar store skulls done up the same way. the fountian is $ skull too.


Those aren't blucky skulls? My Dollar Tree didn't have any skulls that looked like that Which dollar store did you purchase those at?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I went to a local Dollar Tree.... I think in the Irving area. They had blucky skulls and bones. If you really need some, Joker, let me know...if we do a make-n-take I can bring some if they are being sold here in Arlington. The one by my house hasn't put Halloween out yet but I'll be checking often.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yay cheapness! I wonder if my dollar tree has stuff out, i shall call them tomorrow? lol


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah! iwent and bought all of the blucky heads the dollar tree in tyler had. I bought about 15 of the skelly garland..A bunch of the little skull heads in a bag.. They also had some foam skull garland though I had to pick through them to find the undamaged ones so i ended up with 6 of those..I got 1 each of the gargoyles.. a bunch of the goblets to give out to guests at my party!! Some packages of bones.. The check out guy was looking at me with this strange look on his face and finally said "getting ready for Halloween are you." Duh..Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I went to a local Dollar Tree.... I think in the Irving area. They had blucky skulls and bones. If you really need some, Joker, let me know...if we do a make-n-take I can bring some if they are being sold here in Arlington. The one by my house hasn't put Halloween out yet but I'll be checking often.


Thanks HB, but mine has the blucky skulls. I picked up 4, but the one's ubzest used for the chandelier and sconces aren't bluckies. I bought some similar at Micheals (hour away), but if I can find them cheaper and closer I'm interested.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cerinad said:


> ...Thanks for the heads up!!


You're welcome! I always get a kick out of posting something and people actually able to use it!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Oooh! Happy day. I stand corrected! My Dollar tree had.... *drum roll*

Last years tombstones.

DAMN YOU DOLLAR TREE!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Always good when you can get an armload of props for less than $20.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Our Dollar Tree is down to 1/2 an aisle of well picked over Halloween stuff. The empty shelving is being replaced with Christmas stuff already.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

joker said:


> Those aren't blucky skulls? My Dollar Tree didn't have any skulls that looked like that Which dollar store did you purchase those at?


ooooo...I see what you are talking about. Never seen those at the Dollar Tree.
If I did...I have a lot of them.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Cat said:


> Our Dollar Tree is down to 1/2 an aisle of well picked over Halloween stuff. The empty shelving is being replaced with Christmas stuff already.


*gag* Christmas already?

*sigh* Let us revel in Hallowe'en glory for just a BIT, eh, Dollar Tree?????:xbones:


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

The dollar tree in my town had one free standing small aisle with mostly autumn things and a few gargoyles. It also had an endcap with some blucky parts and small 12" or 16" skeletons I cant remember which. Alas no monster hands


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Guys - I stopped in the Dollar Tree yesterday to get gift wrapping paper and it is starting to get stocked with Halloween stuff. Tomorrow's pay day and it is food shopping day and it just so happens to be in the same shopping center. I am getting the goblets, skull hands, skull garland, and ......oh hell, whatever else I can stuff in the cab of my truck!!!!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

HA! Victory at last. And it only took a 45 minute car ride. Sheesh. You better believe I stocked up. Five packages of big bones, 2 of the little ones, three or the skeleton hands (oh the potential for these!!!!) 6 skulls, 4 little skeletons, a couple headstones and a few choice kiddie shirts, some teddy bears and things for my nursery school theme.

The fabulous stock made me hate my local dollar tree even more, but now I'm too busy with plastic body part modifications to care!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got home from the Dollar Tree. Picked up a couple more small skeletons since my daughter took the other 2 to play with and they also have a bag of 9 skulls. They are just a little smaller then the skull on the skeletons. I plan on putting those on my cemetary fence if I actually ever get to make it.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine just got the skellies and blucky heads in. I also picked up a pair of the skeleton hands, and the skulls on the string.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

lowdwnrob said:


> Just got home from the Dollar Tree. Picked up a couple more small skeletons since my daughter took the other 2 to play with and they also have a bag of 9 skulls. They are just a little smaller then the skull on the skeletons. I plan on putting those on my cemetary fence if I actually ever get to make it.


Can I just say how cool your daughter has to be to play with skeletons? I wish I had skeletons to play with growing up. I bet my barbies do too...:winkin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks.She just asked if we were going to use them on Halloween in the yard because she wants to keep them to decorate her room. We are getting ready to move and she is planning out her decor.Shes a nut.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I went to my local Dollar Tree today to check on their stock. They had just two endcaps of stuff - some Blucky skulls, foam tombstones, crows, and skeleton garland. I might be getting a few of those Blucky skulls, and I'll keep checking back for new inventory.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a skull and cross bones plate and beer cozy today.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

My dollar store has them in stock - I'm going to pick up 10 of the 16" skeletons.. I dont know what I want to do yet, but I think they look good for their price


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*I need bones!*



Cassie7 said:


> We hit Dollar Tree today, here's our loot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for the big bones in the dollar stores this year and I haven't been able to find any? Does anyone know if a dollar store sells the big plastic bones? It seems like they aren't selling the big plastic bones this year, since Cassie7 pic is from last year.  Please help if you spotted them!!! These really come in handy for making props. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Haven't seen them at the dollar store.

Man you can go broke one dollar at a time there. They have a lot of good things this year. Creepy cloth and some murals that aren't too bad either. I think they have more stuff this year.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I pick up some of those "big bones" and some hands last year. But all they have this year is the skulls. I got 3 of those blucky skulls, a very cool gargoyle and and some that moss.

I also found a nifty clip on battery powered LED. It could come in handy as a spot light.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Can I just say how cool your daughter has to be to play with skeletons? I wish I had skeletons to play with growing up. I bet my barbies do too...:winkin:


Hehe. My little girl, now 19 months old, sees skulls and excitedly points at it while saying "Dada!" Plus, one of her favorite books is a Halloween book that makes the noise of a witch cackling. I'm so proud of her!


----------

